# Skittish tegu



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2017)

So I liked my Argentine red so much I got another one!

This tegu is male and very small (less than 8 inches if I had to guess).

He's also very skittish. The temperatures are fine, he has plenty of substrate to bury himself in he eats his food, he has a hide with an old shirt of mine in it, etc...

However, he spends most of his time either buried or in the hide (mostly buried). When he IS out, he is incredibly skittish whenever I open the cage. He'll run ridiculously fast to the other end of the cage and sometimes stand on his hind legs and scratch at the glass wall with his forelegs.

Though I know socialization from a young age is important, I've decided against handling him, as that would cause too much stress.

My female was about twice his size when I got her. She went through the "buried all the time" phase, but NEVER did the darting about the cage/scratching at the glass thing. Picture is of Gojira (the female) being a good girl.

Is this something they just grow out of?


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2017)

Oh and the female is not without her flaws. They're mainly related to eating. 

She loves hard boiled egg white, but she always eats around the yolk.

She loves crickets, but hates these roaches and super worms the per store recommended. 

Her favorite food is crayfish (from the pet store, not a stream).

She loves mice, but won't touch prekilled ones. They have to be live. I know some people tell you not to do this, but she seems to enjoy hunting. 

God help you if if you try and give a little cat food as a treat. 


Maybe I just raise crazy tegus.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Tiamat said:


> Oh and the female is not without her flaws. They're mainly related to eating.
> 
> She loves hard boiled egg white, but she always eats around the yolk.
> 
> ...


Lots of variation in their tastes and behaviors. 

I wouldn’t walk away when she spazzes. I’d remain there still and talk in quit voice.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 9, 2017)

The male doesn't just spazz. He runs around the cage at breakneck speed for no apparent reason. Then he starts digging at the edges of the cage as if trying to get out.


----------



## Zyn (Nov 9, 2017)

Sounds like most untamed reptiles


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 9, 2017)

I just noticed something in the tegu picture. Does he have a kinked tail? If so, different causes.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 21, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> I just noticed something in the tegu picture. Does he have a kinked tail? If so, different causes.




Kinked tail is the female. She came more well developed and doesn't give me any problems.

This is the male.... trying to dig his way through glass...


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 21, 2017)

And another note- the male has NEVER showed any signs of aggression (no huffing/puffing, no back arching, no hissing, no tail whipping, etc...). He's just very, very nervy. 

He's spending most of his time buried now. I unfortunately had to dig him up this morning because I change the bedding with fresh stuff once every month and a half to keep the stuff clean. 

And no, they are not in the same cage.


----------



## Tegunation (Dec 12, 2017)

I Know it might sound crazy for try to use tongs to feed him or try to hand feed him. When they are babies they will be a little scared at first but its normal all tegus are different but if you try to hand feed them they will start to understand you opening the cage is a good thing. Trust me my tegus are like puppies. Also start off small open the cage just to rub their head for a few seconds then close the cage. Then the next day do the same thing after a few days start off rubbing his head they rub his back and then close the cage. After doing that he'll just get used to it and he'll think its a normal thing. after a month or so pick him up for a few seconds then put him back. Nothing comes fast slow is always the best way dont try to rush it and dont chase him around the cage you'll just scare him. Tegu's are one of the most intelligence reptiles out there. They will be start enough to know you wont hurt them.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 18, 2017)

Finally tamed him. He just needed some time. Perhaps a 70 gallon was too big for a hatchling....


----------

